# Dash Kits



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I was looking around for internal mods and I found some pretty cool carbon fiber dash kits. About 2 hours later I could not find it again, also doing a search did not help. I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction. Please email me [email protected]


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
There is torasport.com and also the florida trim kits.

Seth


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

One I get the cash I'll be getting mine from http://www.veneerz.com/.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I got my aluminum kit from http://woodtrim.com/ a couple of years ago....


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

andre said:


> *I got my aluminum kit from http://woodtrim.com/ a couple of years ago.... *


Still holdin up? I was gonna go with these guys too but they're kinda expensive when they're not having a 20% off sale. But when they do have the 20% off sale they have good prices.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the sticker kits as they tend to lose it over time.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I'm not a fan of the sticker kits as they tend to lose it over time. *


 From what I've heard if u get the real stuff you won't have this problem.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
What constitutes 'the real stuff'?

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

WWW.TORASPORT.COM makes great kits.. I love mine.. It is also one of the most complete kits you can get.


----------



## PlatinumGold '96 (Nov 9, 2002)

do any of you have pictures of the kit from torasport.com. i'm really interested in the carbon fiber now


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *Still holdin up? I was gonna go with these guys too but they're kinda expensive when they're not having a 20% off sale. But when they do have the 20% off sale they have good prices. *


I got mine on sale too....LOL....and yeah, its still holding up. I just polish it up everytime I was the car, and its as good as new. And the ladies love it....and my matching shifter.  A friend of mine wants me to get a kit for her sentra too.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Let me gt this straight, why is it not better to get a pre-fab dash kit than do it yourself? With the prefab they come in almost every color cobo that you would want and you can armorall them with the rest of your dash. To do it yourself is alot of work and it won't really come out right unless you do it realy well, you can't use armor all on the paint, and there is the advantage of maybe doing a color that it unavailable. 
Isn't that like saying a custom turbo is better than just getting a Hotshot or Fmax kit? Ones that are proven that work?

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *So,
> Let me gt this straight, why is it not better to get a pre-fab dash kit than do it yourself? With the prefab they come in almost every color cobo that you would want and you can armorall them with the rest of your dash. To do it yourself is alot of work and it won't really come out right unless you do it realy well, you can't use armor all on the paint, and there is the advantage of maybe doing a color that it unavailable.
> Isn't that like saying a custom turbo is better than just getting a Hotshot or Fmax kit? Ones that are proven that work?
> 
> Seth *


Whoa Uknow wut seth I didnt realize that I wont be able to armor all the pieces that are being painted on my car--The thought never ocurred to me. Ill have to do a soap and water thing like my outside...

I considered both methods and Im getting 22 pieces sanded-preped-painted the same new white my body is getting for $100--Theres no way any stick on dash kit can come close to that...

I actully thought that these kits were actual replacement pieces for your interior in the color U want but they're not..


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I actully thought that these kits were actual replacement pieces for your interior in the color U want but they're not.. *


Are you sure? I doubt we're paying close to $200 for pre-cut stickers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

There are companys that sell pre cut stickers but there are also company's that have the pieces that are like carbon fiber but solid colors that 3m on....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *There are companys that sell pre cut stickers but there are also company's that have the pieces that are like carbon fiber but solid colors that 3m on.... *


Even these type are just like a thicker piece with 3m tape on the back and yeah Jaggrey the dash kits are like 150-200 and they're stick on


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

thats why i painted mine myself...
it only took 328490283 hours


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *There are companys that sell pre cut stickers but there are also company's that have the pieces that are like carbon fiber but solid colors that 3m on.... *


Are they hard pieces of plastic that 3M on? Does it look tacky at all?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Sorry about being terse before, I was on my way out.
If you are getting a body shop to do the painting on your interior, then you will get a better look than the stick on kind. s for maintenence, you have to stick with soap and water, and maybe even wax it.
There are 3 types of stick-ons with sub categories. Wood, plastic, metal. Of course there is wood looking plastic. And metal looking plastic. The ones by torasport for example are thick acrylic which is held on by super duty 3m tape. Thats some strong tape. Take a look at their site and see what the different colors look like on assorted things. 
When the dash kit is moulded and covers the edges so none of the original seeps through, the in my opinion it doesn't matter what its made of. It looks good and is durable. $200 is for the assorted moulds that theyhave to create and inject to get the piece for your car. THink about it there are 500 cars that they do ieach with 10 parts. 

Seth

P.S. I don't want a wood interior even though those are 'the best. I want either a dark blue trim ot match my 'theme' or brushed aluminum. I am at a draw as to which. Here is an example of the dark blue:








It also comes in a dark blue carbon fibre, but that may be too gimmicky. If only they had my exterior color...


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Does anyone have pics of kits installed in B14's?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's my aluminum kit. It also has the front doors too...look white cuz on the crappy camera.
Before
http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=5
With my digital aluminum tach, and radio relocated
http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=48


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
What kit is that, and is it actually aluminum, and does it cover the sides of the pieces it covers?

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
What kit is that, and is it actually aluminum, and does it cover the sides of the pieces it covers?

Seth


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks good. I thought about doing the aluminum when I saw the G35's interior


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *Looks good. I thought about doing the aluminum when I saw the G35's interior  *


lol...I thought the same when I saw the IS 300 interior....

It looks good Andre...

Oh and seth that blue looks real damn good--but U might want to stick with a safer aluminum trim. To tell U the truth I would just take in to a shop to get color matched to your car..U can save sum money by sanding it down yourself and then giving it to them..

I just hope my interior pieces come out nice and shiny--I want them to look like my body paint...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hah,
Sanding it down he says...Did I mention its -10C outside?

Seth


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Must not be in Miami Beach, FL right now then...it's about 75 now


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *Must not be in Miami Beach, FL right now then...it's about 75 now  *


Thats right I can sand my whole car down right now if I want....lol


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

lol


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> What kit is that, and is it actually aluminum, and does it cover the sides of the pieces it covers?
> 
> Seth *


Thats the kit from www.woodtrim.com . Yes its real brushed aluminum (not that plastic crap ) and it covers up the whole panel, just like it was meant to be there. Only difference is, you can tell that its a kit...for example, the trim around the radio is curved at the edges, but the aluminum cuts it straight...and that nothing. So, take it from me, its a great kit. Only thing with that kit is, it doesn't come with pieces for the rear doors...but I took care of that with a trip to Home Depot.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Does anyone have a pic of the B-13 Aluminum kit from woodtrim.com?
B-13 KIT


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

hey andre is it possible to cut the shifter stalk thingy lower so the shifter is lower? i want mine to look like the auto shifters on luxuary cars where there is the whole thing, from the bottom part of the "shifter stalk" on up to the top of the shift knob is only 5-6 inches high.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I was actually thinking about doing that before. I'm pretty sure it can be done, and I'll probably do it one day. I mean, it seems just like a shaft with a spring-loaded center. If I knew the exact components inside the shifter (and if it was really my car - mom's), I'd have put my saw blade to it long ago. I've been itching to do it, but I just gotta wait till I can take the risk.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you talking about the auto shifter. If so, it is possible. Just remember to redrill the screw holes lower down.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It is? have you seen it done...or done it? If I'm sure it can be done, I'll do it. By the way, re-drill what screw holes?


----------



## nissan200ser (Dec 3, 2002)

i have a b&i red carbon fiber dash kit and i love it the only think i wish it had was one for the shit plate that would be key but the rest of it is the shit in my opinon......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *It is? have you seen it done...or done it? If I'm sure it can be done, I'll do it. By the way, re-drill what screw holes?  *


Remember, 
In order to take off the shifter there are two scres which face the dash. Remve them, and then push in the buton and slip off the shifter. Those two holes have to be relocated.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well finally got my car and interior pieces back and the pieces came out real good- and they have a nice shine...only thing is that now Im worried since its white about the cleaning and chipping but I def. recommend having your interior done this way..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix might be on nopi


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.evolution-autodesign.com/


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Remember,
> In order to take off the shifter there are two scres which face the dash. Remve them, and then push in the buton and slip off the shifter. Those two holes have to be relocated.
> 
> Seth *


Oh, I dont use those holes...for some reason, the sifter wouldn't work when I used them, so I just disregarded them.

But back to the original question, have you seen it done?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

we can create what you need.

www.dashkits.net

just thought i'd help out everyone asking about them.

[email protected]

-AJ
thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
I've never seen anyone do it. But i do think it is possible.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I might attempt it in the spring time. I'm pretty sure it can be done too, but I wanna examine the inside of the shaft before I do it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *but I wanna examine the inside of the shaft before I do it. *


God,
IF you were female (no offense here seriously) that would be a pretty darn funny line.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO...maybe I should edit it....nah...lets give eveyone a laugh.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks for the plug William.

BTW, we've got carbon fiber now in all colors.



maxedout97maxima said:


> *http://www.evolution-autodesign.com/ *


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Here's my aluminum cluster cover i got from speedhut.com. Just need the A/C vents to match it now:










Seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

EVERYONE

we have real billet aluminum complete dash kits-
and they include MANY pieces.

As well as many carbon fiber kits (all real carbon fiber)

thanks

www.DashKits.net


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

DashKits.net said:


> *93 Supra TT
> 95 Supra NA
> 93 RX7
> 91 NSX (on the way) *


Damn, which one is your beater car?!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

The RX7 and the NA Supra are the daily cars.


The TT Supra sits and collects dust, and i
just sold the NSX to make some money.

(guess i need to update my sig, eh)?

Am looking for an 00' SE maxima for daily car now, and
wanting to sell the RX7 (which is about sold too)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dashkits:
I was just showing what my aluminum looks like on a sentra. It was not meant for better worse comparos.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

no problem seth 

i was just letting everyone know we can sell 
an all aluminum kit 

maybe your pic will help sell some of ours 

no offense taken -
and again, we have MANY styles of kits for nissans.

thanks again!

www.dashkits.net


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I saw someone was looking for pics of the C/F kits. Here's mine(at least the center piece).










Oh yeah, I got mine off ebay. Actual carbon fiber. The guys' business went belly-up right after I got my kit. $99 for the entire kit. 3M adhesive on the back and it looks damn good.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

When did you guys start doing billet kits? Just curious because we used to be the only ones in the country supplying the real aluminum stuff to the shops. Ah, the good old days... Now all of a sudden, everyone is getting real aluminum, and I'm wondering when that happened. Competition is good though. :thumbup: 

Well, at least we've got a bunch of other stuff. 




DashKits.net said:


> *no problem seth
> 
> i was just letting everyone know we can sell
> an all aluminum kit
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

We've had it a while, but
never pushed it like we are now.

its pretty sweet.

I personally like the glossy carbon fiber
or the high gloss brushed alum.

But the real aluminum DOES look nice when
applied


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dashkits
BTW, I looked at the site, and there isn't a sentra diagram. Is it not posted, or not available?

Seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

We have
the diagram and prices

avai. by email if you want them.

thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I stll like mine the best.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I wanted a diagram so I could post if in the 'aftermarket threads' thread in the B14 section.

Seth


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just finished painting all my removable dash pieces myself. I sanded the faux leather grain outta the plastic, and primered them twice with platikote sandable primer. Then bought one of those mirage paint kits from Kragens for 20 bucks, makes the paint look red from one angle and then blue and then purple from other angles. covered it with a few layers of clear coat that came with the kit and then dissatisfied with the kit clear coat, I went out and bought Plasti-Kotes Candy Apple/Metal Flake clear coat (laquer based too) Now it looks glassy, I've been getting a lot of compliments on it.

Probably gonna buy another mirage kit and do the fuse box, shifter cover, and the speaker grill part of the front door panels that also makes the lower door cubby/pocket for a litle bit more of the look. Also gonna paint my gauge bezel, since its already primer black and just needs to be sanded smooth hehe.

I seriously thought about buying the carbon fiber dash kit but I really dislike the thought of using 3m to stick the panels onto my stocks. My new interior paint job is more original anyhow.

SANDING SMOOTH IS KEY!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan Tuner
Do u have some pics?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I did the same thing on my old honda accord. The key thing is putting a right amount of coats onto your pieces. If you put too much, it's gonnna flake off, If you put too little, it's gonna scratch easily or Fade. Unfortunately, I put too little, and had scratches all over mine just from simply touching it.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Not yet, but soon! ill be sure to post them here when I get them. I might even bring the digital camera out with me while im cruising tonight.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

DashKits.net said:


> We have
> the diagram and prices
> 
> avai. by email if you want them.
> ...



So can you email the pics to me and tell me the price. I am ready to buy the high gloss brushed aluminum kit like yesterday.


----------

